# Newby silly questions



## Limoncella (May 6, 2009)

Hello everyone! 

Been away a while, I'm so white I glow in the dark anda: I'm not sure I will catch up in a hurry with this kind of heat: how have you guys survived so far?... 
:noidea: 
Well happy to be back regardless :clap2: And here is my very first thread, at long last!!! 
I was wondering if anyone might want to come out for a coffee in Malaga in a couple of weeks or so, when it's a little cooler... It would be nice to meet some the friendly people who are making this site so much fun! :grouphug:
Also, could anyone please tell me how I can have photo albums on my personal page? :noidea:
Thanks for now and enjoy the rest of the weekend! 

:wave:


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Limoncella said:


> Hello everyone!
> 
> Been away a while, I'm so white I glow in the dark anda: I'm not sure I will catch up in a hurry with this kind of heat: how have you guys survived so far?...
> :noidea:
> ...



Hiya, well I'm always up for a coffee and if you're timings right Sue the other mod may come along too... Let us know

As for putting photos on, you need to go into "albums", make one and then fill it. It tells you what to do once you're in the album section

Jo xx


----------



## Chica (Mar 23, 2009)

Hi there,

I may be up for that coffee too if we can all tie in together. 

Not coping with the humidity too well so far.  Here's my rain prayer!!:hail:


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Chica said:


> Hi there,
> 
> I may be up for that coffee too if we can all tie in together.
> 
> Not coping with the humidity too well so far.  Here's my rain prayer!!:hail:


YEAH CHICA! Its about time you came out for an airing, it would be so nice to meet you!!! and yes, I second the rain prayer!! 


Jo xxx


----------



## Chica (Mar 23, 2009)

jojo said:


> YEAH CHICA! Its about time you came out for an airing, it would be so nice to meet you!!! and yes, I second the rain prayer!!
> 
> 
> Jo xxx


I wonder if Pasky Wesky could make it too?!?! She's not too far is she? 

And how about Zimtony:eyebrows:

Anybody else can we think of?!


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Chica said:


> I wonder if Pasky Wesky could make it too?!?! She's not too far is she?
> 
> And how about Zimtony:eyebrows:
> 
> Anybody else can we think of?!


Well hopefully they'll see this and respond, I've yet to meet Zimtony and he only lives up the road.

So yes, Lemoncella, we're up for a get together!! You say when and we'll try and sort it??!!

Jo xxx


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Chica said:


> I wonder if Pasky Wesky could make it too?!?! She's not too far is she?
> 
> And how about Zimtony:eyebrows:
> 
> Anybody else can we think of?!


Hey Chica,
you know, I would love to meet up, but I'm about 600 kms away from Malaga I think(!!) on the other side of Madrid, and I'm certainly not travelling any further than the pool in this heat :flame:
:nono::


----------



## Chica (Mar 23, 2009)

Pesky Wesky said:


> Hey Chica,
> you know, I would love to meet up, but I'm about 600 kms away from Malaga I think(!!) on the other side of Madrid, and I'm certainly not travelling any further than the pool in this heat :flame:
> :nono::


Oh PW. S'cuse me please! I thought you was in Fuengirola:confused2:. Is it Caz that I'm thinking of then??
Another senior moment . Can't blame you not wanting to travel that far heat or no heat...lol. 

Anyway, it will be lovely to meet our 2 mod's , Who's the other one tho'??


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Chica said:


> Oh PW. S'cuse me please! I thought you was in Fuengirola:confused2:. Is it Caz that I'm thinking of then??
> Another senior moment . Can't blame you not wanting to travel that far heat or no heat...lol.
> 
> Anyway, it will be lovely to meet our 2 mod's , Who's the other one tho'??


Yes, Caz I is in that area.
Hope you get to meet up. Should be fun!


----------



## Chica (Mar 23, 2009)

Pesky Wesky said:


> Yes, Caz I is in that area.
> Hope you get to meet up. Should be fun!


Yes i'm sure it will. i'll be busing it coz i hate driving 'round malaga. the airport run is bad enough lane: 

:sorry: you can't make it.


----------



## Suenneil (Feb 17, 2009)

Morning all ...

Im up for meeting you guys in Malaga for a coffee ... Im restricted to meeting up in my lunch break !  but anytime between 2.30 and 4pm is good for me.

The more the merrier!!  Sue x


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Chica said:


> I wonder if Pasky Wesky could make it too?!?! She's not too far is she?
> 
> And how about Zimtony:eyebrows:
> 
> Anybody else can we think of?!


If you haven't been to Madrid yet you could plan an autumn break and we could meet up in Plaza Mayor!!


----------



## Suenneil (Feb 17, 2009)

Pesky Wesky said:


> If you haven't been to Madrid yet you could plan an autumn break and we could meet up in Plaza Mayor!!


 Madrid is still on my "to do" list - but I have it noted that you are available for coffee meets should I ever get there! Sue x


----------



## XTreme (May 17, 2008)

Don't you women have anything better to do than yap and shop?


----------



## Chica (Mar 23, 2009)

Pesky Wesky said:


> If you haven't been to Madrid yet you could plan an autumn break and we could meet up in Plaza Mayor!!


That's a good idea!! Will have to see how things go but it would certainly be nice:clap2:


----------



## Chica (Mar 23, 2009)

XTreme said:


> Don't you women have anything better to do than yap and shop?


I have to yap coz I can't do the shop thing!!


----------



## Suenneil (Feb 17, 2009)

Chica said:


> I have to yap coz I can't do the shop thing!!


And I yap for a living ... so dont have time to go shopping


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

I cant afford to shop, yapping is free and I'm really good at it!!!

Jo xx


----------



## Tallulah (Feb 16, 2009)

I've got jaw ache from all the yapping I've been doing lately! Nothing exciting on the shopping front though - just the usual run to the supermarket!

Tally.xx


----------



## XTreme (May 17, 2008)

You chicas wouldn't have any energy left to yap if you met me!


----------



## Suenneil (Feb 17, 2009)

XTreme said:


> You chicas wouldn't have any energy left to yap if you met me!


I think "speechless" would be the result X !!!!


----------



## XTreme (May 17, 2008)

A good *Tony Danza* would sort you lot out!


----------



## Chica (Mar 23, 2009)

XTreme said:


> A good *Tony Danza* would sort you lot out!


Had to google him coz I didn't recognize the name. Well, yes, he looks a bit of alright!! But may I ask why you chose him??? Is he not all he appears to be?? Whats the significance:confused2:


----------



## XTreme (May 17, 2008)

Chica said:


> Had to google him coz I didn't recognize the name. Well, yes, he looks a bit of alright!! But may I ask why you chose him??? Is he not all he appears to be?? Whats the significance:confused2:


You really want to know Maggie?


----------



## Chica (Mar 23, 2009)

XTreme said:


> You really want to know Maggie?


Maybe I shouldn't


----------



## Caz.I (Mar 21, 2009)

Chica said:


> Had to google him coz I didn't recognize the name. Well, yes, he looks a bit of alright!! But may I ask why you chose him??? Is he not all he appears to be?? Whats the significance:confused2:


I have no idea either, Chica .:noidea: I remember him from the programme, Taxi. Maybe it's some kind of Xtreme rhyming slang. 

BTW, yes I am up for a coffee in Malaga if I am around then. Would be nice to all meet up.


----------



## Chica (Mar 23, 2009)

Caz.I said:


> I have no idea either, Chica .:noidea: I remember him from the programme, Taxi. Maybe it's some kind of Xtreme rhyming slang.
> 
> BTW, yes I am up for a coffee in Malaga if I am around then. Would be nice to all meet up.


Maybe we live a sheltered life?!:confused2:

That's great!:clap2: If we can sort out a time when we're all available? But I think the posters right to wait a wee while for when its a little cooler?!


----------



## XTreme (May 17, 2008)

Well OK.....you asked! 

Though I suggest if any of you don't have a sense of humour that it's best not to click.


----------



## Chica (Mar 23, 2009)

XTreme said:


> Well OK.....you asked!
> 
> Though I suggest if any of you don't have a sense of humour that it's best not to click.
> 
> ...


----------



## Caz.I (Mar 21, 2009)

Chica said:


> Maybe we live a sheltered life?!:confused2:
> 
> That's great!:clap2: If we can sort out a time when we're all available? But I think the posters right to wait a wee while for when its a little cooler?!



In this case, Chica, I think it may be better to live a sheltered life. Sometimes its wiser not to ask what Xtreme's references are about.  Ignorance is bliss at such times.


----------



## Chica (Mar 23, 2009)

Caz.I said:


> In this case, Chica, I think it may be better to live a sheltered life. Sometimes its wiser not to ask what Xtreme's references are about.  Ignorance is bliss at such times.


Yes. I fell into that one hook, line and sinker!!:doh:


----------



## XTreme (May 17, 2008)

Chica said:


> Yes. I fell into that one hook, line and sinker!!:doh:


Two words for you Maggie.....*TONY DANZA!*


----------



## Chica (Mar 23, 2009)

XTreme said:


> Two words for you Maggie.....*TONY DANZA!*


:eek2:

:music::lalala::tongue:


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Chica said:


> That's a good idea!! Will have to see how things go but it would certainly be nice:clap2:


Just let me know!!!!!!


----------



## Limoncella (May 6, 2009)

hey girls, thanks so much for the friendly response, i cannot wait to meet all of you! 
i am sure we will manage a trip to Madrid too, wouldn't that be lovely?...
yes, not coping too well either in this humid heat, but i am sure it won't be long before we get our deserved break! i was dreading the month of august: two more days to go!!!:whoo:
i am looking forward to organising a date we are all happy with, i'll be checking the weather forecasts 
in the meantime...:wave:


----------



## Chica (Mar 23, 2009)

Limoncella said:


> hey girls, thanks so much for the friendly response, i cannot wait to meet all of you!
> i am sure we will manage a trip to Madrid too, wouldn't that be lovely?...
> yes, not coping too well either in this humid heat, but i am sure it won't be long before we get our deserved break! i was dreading the month of august: two more days to go!!!:whoo:
> i am looking forward to organising a date we are all happy with, i'll be checking the weather forecasts
> in the meantime...:wave:


Good to see you back again! Yes, pick a nice coolish day...lol. I have a feeling, tho' not sure, you are not far from me?!


----------

